# Advice on potential Thailand Move



## MattDavies86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey All

Had a browse on here a couple of times over the last few days and today I've finally registered, believe it or not I have a Thai girlfriend, the whole reason I am here, so we have been together ok only a month, I know it's going to be hard to be together but it's something I'm happy to work at.

I'm 26 and living in the UK, not long come back from Thailand, I met her in Ban Chang, but she lives in Korat where she will be going home to on the 10th Dec, she's not working at a bar or anything like that.

Anyway, the idea is to be together to try and make the relationship work, you have to try you know, I'm not one for living in regrets, I will try anything, But I also have a level head and will do things properly, always willing to work hard to get what I want.

So, the idea is, I go back in May for 2-3 weeks to see her, and then for her to come here with me on a UK Visitor Visa (up to 6months) I'm not sure if she will stay the whole 6 months, she hasn't been to the UK before and it's very different and colder than Thailand.

After than I'll visit again and then maybe we can think of a fiancee visa and get married, dependent on how things go.

I know there's a lot of cynical people here, do not get me wrong, I'm in no way stupid or blinded by love, like I said I have a level head on me and I think things through, before I went to Thailand I made sure something like this wouldn't happen, but it just did, nothing I could do about it, it's just one of those things, now I believe she is genuine, but from reading all the stories I don't want to be a fool. But she rings me at great cost to herself, hasn't asked for any money for anything at all, while I was there she even spent money on me, bought me a £100 watch (saw her pay for it before you ask lol). 

Anyway, the question at last, how do I go about getting a visitor UK Visa, how long does it take, what do I need, do I need to travel to Bangkok to the embassy for anything, I have read a lot online but I find it very confusing, so many people say different things, are there any agencies that anyone can recommend to help me? I have seen Siam-Legal and heard they are good, currently talking to them and found a website thai-girlfriend-visa dot coml Professional Thai Visa Help[/url] im not sure about this one, but it says that they will take the case if they think they can get the visa and if they dont get one, I don't pay, payment is once the visa is issued, which sounds good.

Please help out here.

appreciate the help!

Matt


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

MattDavies86 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Had a browse on here a couple of times over the last few days and today I've finally registered, believe it or not I have a Thai girlfriend, the whole reason I am here, so we have been together ok only a month, I know it's going to be hard to be together but it's something I'm happy to work at.
> 
> ...


Read Captain Pugwash thread started 9th May 2012 which covers the UK visitor visa in detail. To my knowledge nothing has changed. Be prepared to jump through plenty of hoops !


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

The number one concern for UK authorities is that she can prove (as far as humanly possible) that she will return to Thailand.
A letter from an employer saying she will be away for a certain length of time (normal holidays in Thailand are not usually more than 2 weeks - so her getting 6 months off work probably won't fly).
Proof of ownership of house and land will help.
Having children in Thailand will also help.
A letter (and proof of income) from you stating that you will cover her expenses while in the UK.
A bank statement from her bank showing she has resources.

It ain't gonna be easy. You may have to resign yourself to visiting her in Thailand for a few years - or at least until you get married, even then it doesn't get much easier.

Good luck - lots have gone before you and found the whole process worth the effort.


----------

